# Comic story brain storm



## LunardsLunacy (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi guys!

I'm just putting this up because in a few weeks I want to get started on a comic but I need some help fleshing out the story. I know for a fact I want it to include the 1920's with the main character being a horse race jockey (his species will definitely be a fox, a sort of ninetails looking thing). I want him to kind of get caught up in some kind of trouble but I haven't quite figured it out yet.

Any ideas for contributions to a story plot?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 3, 2013)

a murderer is seeking out artists/athletes in the town and hiring them and killing them

He is trying to find his father as he travels between cities

His mother is sick and he needs to win the race to fund the cure

His horse is actually a robot kitten which eats roses (No don't do this)

The races are run by the mob in the background and he does not want to follow the rules.


----------



## LunardsLunacy (Jun 3, 2013)

I really like the father idea!

but the robot kitten is appealing too (just kidding XD)

I didn't really want to involve the mob because it's a bit stereotypical for this period but I really like the father/son idea! I'll do that one I think! Thank you for the help!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 3, 2013)

No problemo.


----------



## mapdark (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I guess I would suggest to avoid the typical furry comic cliches like overly designed characters that look like sparkledogs and anachronic stuff.

And also , avoid any gay coming out story too since it's been done to death. Actually WAY past death.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 7, 2013)

Just make everyone a bisexual goff stanist.


----------

